# Inpatient Hospice facility billing



## tlwhlw (Mar 2, 2012)

I need help coding for physician visiting a Hospice patient: the physician went to a Hospice inpatient facility to see the patient. I know to use a Mod -GV and ICD9 code not related to the reason patient is on Hospice, but am having trouble with what CPT code to use......it's an inpatient Hospice facility.  Would the inpatient hospital codes be correct to use?  99231 - 99233?

The physician is not an employee of the hospice organization; I would also need to use POS 34.

We have 2 Hospice organizations in our area with inpatient facilities so I know this scenario will happen again, especially since I work for a Geriatric physiciain office. Help!!??!!


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry not to familiar with hospice but wondering would you not use Nursing facility codes?99304-99306 & 99307-99310


----------



## tlwhlw (Mar 8, 2012)

I believe the Nursing Facility Services CPT codes are for SNF's, ICF's, and LTCF's. I don't read anything in the CPT book about Hospice facilities being included with this type of facility....I think these would be more long term care, where Hospice will be certified in 6 month intervals.

However, I do not read anything about Hospice inpatient facilities anywhere that I can find!


----------

